# Tesco Buy G'Head.Demolition of the Talk of the Tyne Begins.'THAT' car park to follow



## Rocket Romano (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't find a picture but the famous Gateshead nightspot cum cafe the Talk of the Tyne is in its final days. (Its the circle shaped building with a blown up roof)

The bulldozers moved in yesterday on the building at the top of Gateshead High Street which should be down at the end of the week.

The indoor market at Gateshead is now empty and the Town Centre is being cleared; after Tesco literally bought the town. The car-park is due to be pulled down either late this year or next. Thankfully, the worlds largest eyesore will go to someone else


----------



## zenie (Jan 23, 2006)

I read that as Tesco buys Gateshead   

I thought well i know it's a bit of a shithole right but I mean they cant honestly buy a whole town.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 23, 2006)

They've bought the Town Centre in essence.

All they don't own in the town centre is the bus station (though they funded a quarter of it) and the old High St (includes Wilkinson and...thats it)

They own the shopping centre, car park, Trinity Square, High St West and every building on the main road as well.

Its all part of Gateshead Councils elaborate plan to pretend that Gateshead Town Centre consists of the Sage, Baltic and Millenium Bridge and that it starts again in the middle class lushness of Low Fell, Whickham and the countryside of Rowlands Gill...very clever ploy...which works


----------



## Bomber (Jan 24, 2006)

*A worrying development !*

... looks like buying up town centres might be the big T's latest ploy !    A hole area in Stoke on Trent's city centre [Hanley] is due to be cleared to accomodate yet another Superstore of theirs


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2006)

Gateshead Market gone?   

Though Gateshead did near better supermarkets than the shitty expensive Safeway by the Metro and the itsy bitsy Co-op.

Isambard, has long though Gateshead Council a bunch of c***s since he formerly lived in not very middle class Bensham!


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jan 24, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Gateshead Market gone?
> 
> Though Gateshead did near better supermarkets than the shitty expensive Safeway by the Metro and the itsy bitsy Co-op.
> 
> Isambard, has long though Gateshead Council a bunch of c***s since he formerly lived in not very middle class Bensham!



They're closing Windmill Hill Primary in Gateshead/Bensham down. Or at least trying to.

They've put so much money into the areas I've mentioned before and the Arts that the rest of the place doesn't figure. They've even allowed the Metrocentre to advertise itself as being in Newcastle to tourists!

The market isn't gone yet but the demolition plans went through in the blink of an eyelid...I don't need to tell you what is being built in its place


----------



## chio (Jan 24, 2006)

Bomber said:
			
		

> ... looks like buying up town centres might be the big T's latest ploy !    A hole area in Stoke on Trent's city centre [Hanley] is due to be cleared to accomodate yet another Superstore of theirs



But let's face it, vast parts of Hanley are derelict anyway and have been for years. And what's happening to the existing Tesco on Marsh Street?

I hate to say it, but a Tesco that's being used is better than the existing former Hanley Shopping Arcade etc.


----------



## longdog (Jan 27, 2006)

The old Gateshead tesco was an arsehole to back a forty foot trailer into. I hope they improve that for the sake of their poor fucking drivers.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 28, 2006)

TBH when I lived in inner city Newcastle and Gateshead there was a severe difference in food retailing compared to the South or suburban Tyne and Wear and to an extent the chains might have improved that.


----------



## Here we go (Jan 28, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> The old Gateshead tesco was an arsehole to back a forty foot trailer into. I hope they improve that for the sake of their poor fucking drivers.


ever do carlisle? heard that was a bitch.


----------



## longdog (Feb 8, 2006)

No, kept to the eastern side of the country.

Still one of the best jobs I ever had driving for Tesco. Good money, good O/T rate and job and knock minimum pay 9hrs a day.


----------

